# Grizzly G0750G parts show no longer available



## Gr8fullAmerican (Sep 28, 2013)

*Grizzly G0750G parts show no longer available/maybe just changing or setting up parts numbers*

I went to the Grizzly site to look for change gears under the "purchase parts" button.  Almost all of the parts are listed as no longer available with alternate parts from the G4003 and G0790 being substituted.  Some parts say no longer available and don't list a replacement/alternate part.  I just bought this lathe this year.  I hope they haven't discontinued it, and if they have, I hope getting parts in the future does not become a problem.


----------



## davidh (Sep 28, 2013)

I've read where the lathe is the only tool that can rebuild itself   

someone here or on dreaded ebay will have what your looking for.  or this may be the toolgod telling you to buy more tools and tooling.  

im not quite into cutting gears yet but soon, very soon.


----------



## Beethovin (Sep 28, 2013)

Gr8fullAmerican said:


> I went to the Grizzly site to look for change gears under the "purchase parts" button.  Almost all of the parts are listed as no longer available with alternate parts from the G4003 and G0790 being substituted.  Some parts say no longer available and don't list a replacement/alternate part.  I just bought this lathe this year.  I hope they haven't discontinued it, and if they have, I hope getting parts in the future does not become a problem.



Lack of spare parts is as old as machine tools themselves.  Most items are within the skill and machining capability of many member here. IE make your own parts. From personal experience, Grizzly stocks a lot of spare parts. But when the importer and machine builder part ways (no pun) the customer is often on the hook for replacement parts. In a pinch even individual gear teeth can be made by hand and inserted into the breakout location.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Sep 28, 2013)

I noticed that they changed their website in the buy parts area about a month or so ago - the G0704 is still being sold and many parts that were there a couple months ago are no showing NLA.  I suggest you call them with the part numbers you are looking for and see what they say before getting too worried - they my just still be transferring things over to a new system on the webpage.


----------



## billooms (Sep 29, 2013)

They didn't even have a "Purchase Parts" tab until a month ago because the lathe is relatively new. The part numbers in the printed manual are NOT always right. For example, there are a lot of part numbers that start with 4003 indicating the same part as used on the 4003 lathe. But in fact, the 0750 parts are mostly different than the 4003 (except possibly QCTP, chuck, etc). I found this out when I got my G0750G which had a defective headstock cover -- they sent a 4003 replacement which wasn't even close. As I talked through this problem with them, they acknowledged that they had to do some work to get their part numbers straightened out. Now their online parts list shows new numbers starting with the 0750 prefix.

If you need parts, call and talk to them until they get the online ordering system straightened out. And don't assume that the part numbers in your printed manual are correct (especially if they have a 4003 prefix).


----------



## Gr8fullAmerican (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.  What you've all said makes sense.  At first glance it appeared as if they may have discontinued the model.  Overall I am very happy with the lathe and would hate to see them drop it from their line.  Now for the real reason I was looking at the parts list.  The lowest feed rate on the carriage feed is .002".  I would like to be able to get this closer to .001" for deep hole drilling.  If my thinking is correct (somewhat unlikely) a 16-20 tooth change gear in the "a" or upper position might get me close to where I want to be.  This is why I was perusing the parts list, to see if their were any additional gears available.  If anyone has an opinion on my aproach, as in "that won't work", or " I would... Instead", I would love to hear your ideas.
thanks,
Scott


----------



## billooms (Sep 29, 2013)

I agree that putting a smaller gear in the "a" position should do the trick for you. Alternately, a larger gear in the "b" position. I haven't been to the shop today to try it, but if you put your 78 tooth gear in the "b" position this would get you down to 0.0017" per rev.


----------

